# Tractor Snow Thrower vs ATV Thrower



## Fixin208 (Sep 26, 2017)

Howdy!

I have a commercial snow removal portion of my business running 2 trucks plows, 2 atv plows, and a couple walk behind snow blowers. 

Let me see if the written word can describe what Im up against. One of my accounts is a very large assisted living facility. The main building up front, and then about 40 homes behind it for folks who are still independent, but need a little care and not ready to transition into full time care. For this example, lets just assume I am plowing a small residential neighborhood with about 40 homes on it....and driveways (bleh)

Lets imagine if you will, a long straight street with houses on both sides. About 1/4 way down that street, a turn to the right... then to the left running parallel with the previously mentioned street, again houses on each side of this street. Once we get down to the end, we turn left again and connect with the long straight street. 

Here is the problem that I am up against. When plowing the "culdesac" the damn snow just goes off the side of the plow when making those turns as there is no where to stack the snow. So basically, I need to push all this snow in a U shape back out to the main long straight street. Total pain in the butt, and end up doing 487 passes to try and clear the "culdesac" simply because making those hard turns is impossible with snow on your plow.

I am considering getting either a thrower for one of my ATV's ( i dont really want to do that, because 2 blades on the ATV's is pretty nice) or buying a lawn tractor from SEARS and their Agri Fab 50" snow thrower to clear this stupid street, and maybe even help clear some of the parking lots. 

How would you guys with much more experience than me handle this situation, and have you used a large snow thrower on a commercial application? It kind of freaks me out to buy SEARS stuff, and not go with a "proven" snow removal product like BOSS or MYERS, etc etc.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't answer your question as I've never plowed streets with cul-de-sacs. But I'd stay away from any homeowner grade snowblower/ GT combo. You'll be burning and throwing blower belts every five minutes, and they're a real PITA to change out. You'd be laying on your back in the middle of the street trying to get under the GT to change the belts.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Do you have/can you put wings on your plows? 

Wings really help in directing where you want to push the snow and should reduce your time greatly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure I would consider Meyers to be proven. Sears is probably more reliable than Meyers. 

Satellite pic?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

;compact tractor with blower

or a little bigger.....http://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/12027/item/business-liquidation-12027-73449


----------



## Fixin208 (Sep 26, 2017)

Mark, great idea with the Sat pic!!!! Hold 1......


----------



## Fixin208 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Fixin208 (Sep 26, 2017)

looks like google earth doesnt update that often. 
Red = Houses
Green = Truck route
Blue = Snow piles

I have 2 of these similar properties, totaling about 75 houses. any wicked awesome ways of clearing driveways quickly? I have a wright stander mower I was thinking of putting a plow on to zip around for driveways only. thoughts?

back dragging doest work well, shovel monkeys work, but $$$, blade on the back of a pickup seems amazing, except these driveways and little subdivision was made for grannies little tiny baby car...not a full size pick up.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Quick and easy solution....no piles to get rid of.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

3-4 series tractor with an inverted blower. Would work on individual drives as well as solve your cul-de-sac problems.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You sure you can push those piles across the street?


----------



## Fixin208 (Sep 26, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> You sure you can push those piles across the street?


Yessir...its a ditchbank, minimal traffic. Already got the thumbs up. Good eye though!


----------



## Fixin208 (Sep 26, 2017)

seville009 said:


> View attachment 173524
> 
> 
> Quick and easy solution....no piles to get rid of.


This. Is. Hilarious!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much snow do you get on average? 

General location?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much snow do you get on average?
> 
> General location?


150"....Gaylord Michigan?????


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> 150"....Gaylord Michigan?????


It's 144"


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Id say Compact tractor with Cab and either inverted Blower on the back or put a Blower on the front and a blade on the back.

4WD and done and done.

How far away are your 2 accounts?

avg amount of your snow falls?
Max snow fall amounts? you'll have.

How about drifts in this area?

I had a older ATV Blower and it worked Okay for what it was but it was cold and you was snow covered when you got done with it.


----------

